# Double Destiny Grandkids



## EAD Minis (Dec 4, 2008)

* Just doing some research




would love to see your Double Destiny grandkids, and if you could also list who there by and any special titles they hold? Thank you look forward to seeing them!



*


----------



## Jill (Dec 4, 2008)

This is mine and Erica's Double Destiny grandson, *Erica's Echos of My Destiny*. He is a grandson of Double Destiny on the top side, and a grandson of Buck Echo on the bottom side. Destiny is sired by Olive Branch's Distinctly Destiny (a National Top 5 palomino son of Double Destiny) and out of Applewoods Echos Adventures (a smokey black Buck Echo daughter and dam of National Champions that Erica owns)









Destiny's titles and accomplishments include:


*National Champion*
(2007 Amateur Halter, Senior Stallions, Under)
*National *
*
**Grand*
* Champion*
(2008 Western Country Pleasure Driving, 32"-34")
*AMHR Halter Hall of Fame*
(inducted in 2007)
*AMHR National All Star*
(2005, 2006, and 2007)
*AMHR National Top Ten*
(2005, 2006, 2007, and 2008)
*AMHA Honor Roll*
(2005)
*51 First Place Halter Wins*

*49 Championships*
(AMHR and AMHA championships -- reserve champion, champion, reserve grand champion, and grand champion titles)
 _(ahhh... but who's been keeping track









)_
He is now retired at the ripe "old" age of four! He has sure earned it. He will alternate years between Erica's place and mine. He's currently with me and I love him so much! Erica and I BOTH expect our first Destiny foals starting in February. His wives here are my two BTU perlino granddaughters, so we look forward to some intensely Buckeroo bred dilute foals. We cannot wait





*[SIZE=12pt]Ericas Echos of My Destiny (HOF), a/k/a Destiny[/SIZE]*2004 33" AMHR / AMHA smokey silver black stallion -- co-owned with Erica Killion

National Champion (halter) / National Grand Champion (driving) / Halter Hall of Fame

Grandson of both Alvadars Double Destiny and Little Kings Buck Echo


----------



## bannerminis (Dec 4, 2008)

I love that stallion - he is just dreamy



If he ever feels like a holiday in Ireland just let me know and I will book him a room at my place


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Dec 4, 2008)

Here's ours, Oak Park Oh Im Awesome, AMHA/AMHR 2 year old black pinto stallion.. Sire is YP Branch Destiny's Doctrine, black pinto son of Double Destiny.. He's out of Tami's good mare Reh's Oh Oh (Bond Rollback daughter) He's had limited showing but placed well, hoping my work schedule (and pocket book!) allow me to get him out this next year to get my feet wet showing




























Tami's had two full siblings to Doc as well, a colt from last year and a 2005 filly, who I wish I had the money to buy, but way outta my budget! lol


----------



## EAD Minis (Dec 4, 2008)

> Here's ours, Oak Park Oh Im Awesome, AMHA/AMHR 2 year old black pinto stallion.. Sire is YP Branch Destiny's Doctrine, black pinto son of Double Destiny.. He's out of Tami's good mare Reh's Oh Oh (Bond Rollback daughter) He's had limited showing but placed well, hoping my work schedule (and pocket book!) allow me to get him out this next year to get my feet wet showing




Wow he has a really beautiful head!! How tall is he may I ask?

Be carefull!! That showing is adictive 

Jill I just love Destiny!!! Huge fan haha!!! I didnt realize he was retired!! Cant wait for those foals!!!!


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Dec 4, 2008)

> Wow he has a really beautiful head!! How tall is he may I ask?


He's 32" tall





Here's his full sister:

Oak Park Oh My

And his full brother is pictured here on Tami's sale page:

Oak Park Oh Absolutely


----------



## MinisOutWest (Dec 5, 2008)

Here's my new boy, he is 2 and 32 inches tall. He is a DD grandson.


----------



## FSGemstoneMiniatures (Dec 5, 2008)

Wow, beautiful horses everyone!! Here's mine: a Double Destiny granddaughter.

[SIZE=10pt]*CountryLanes Destinys Sweet Surrender *[/SIZE]

She's a 2007 silver black filly expected to mature around 33".

Surrender is a full sister to CountryLanes RockOn Destiny, 2007 National Top 5 Yearling Stallion. The wonderful combination of Double Destiny, NFC's Manipulator en Dillards Black Beauty.

Surrender's paternal grandsire is one of the top winning AMHA stallions ever, Alvadars Double Destiny. Her sire's dam, Manipulators Georgia Melody, a National Champion herself, is sired by National Champion NFC's Manipulator.

Surrender's dam is a AMHR National Top 10 Mare & 2007 AMHR National Top 5 Producing Mare, and she is sired by AMHA National Champion, Thunders True Copy.











I'm hoping to show her this year.


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Dec 5, 2008)

I can hardly wait for my Double Destiny to be Grandbaby bred by Triple K






Out of Owens GCF Buckeroo High Society (BTU daughter) she is bred to






Triple KS Double Your Destiny (Double Destiny son) I am so excited to have one like the little filly below on the way for 2009



:wub

Photos by Triple K with permission.

This little filly is Society's 2006 foal a Double Destiny Granddaughter, Triple KS Destinys Deliteful BTU also sired by Double Your Destiny.






And for my Double Destiny Grandson by TMM Destinys Daily Double, photos courtesy of Davey, Arabesque Acres is the sire of my Double Destiny Grandson









Songcatchers Under The Double Eagle, Photos by F. Nash






Eagle is out of Bear Farms Deva of the Isles


----------



## Jill (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks, Trystin and Karina





There are some beautiful horses on this thread


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Dec 6, 2008)

Jill you are so right. There are some real beauties posted here. I just love those Double Destiny horses and feel so lucky to have some myself. Maybe someday you will let me have my own Ericas Destiny baby, please please pretty please. I look forward to seeing your babies in the spring.


----------



## wpsellwood (Dec 6, 2008)

Wow



some really nice horses on here, maybe I should rethink selling mine!!!

Our colt is Beloveds Double Divine One he was only shown last year as 2 yrs 29 and under but still got Grand and Reserves in open and Amt, a supreme champion. Then at the worlds he was World Reserve Champion in the 2 yr futurity 31 & under and top ten Amt level one 30 & under. I think hes going to do well showing next year in the 30 & senior stallion. I hope anyway!


----------



## EAD Minis (Dec 8, 2008)

* Gosh gorgeous horses thank you every one!! He has really thrown some nice babies and grand kids!!



*


----------



## Mona (Dec 8, 2008)

This is my DD granddaughter. Triple Ks Destinys Golden Essence. She is a palomino from a black/smokey black mare and a cremello DD son.


----------



## EAD Minis (Dec 8, 2008)

* Mona I saw Esence on the Sale Board for MHCO shes a gorgeous girl!! *

Wpsellwood your colt is just stunning!!

Very nice horses every one! I really appreciate it


----------



## ruffian (Dec 8, 2008)

I was lucky enough to see Double Destiny start his incredible career!

Here are a couple of my DD grandsons - I have a son of his.


----------



## EAD Minis (Dec 12, 2008)

*ruffian your pinto has some nice legs on him!!! *


----------

